# 75 Gallon planted tank!



## Chrisfalcon2014 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just started putting up a 75 gallon tank and hope to house plants in it...i got the substrate on order and it looks like ill be around or just AT 2 watts per gallon...im going to get pictures soon and will keep posting them!! I need some help choosing the right plants for the lighting!!  I really am going to try to make this tank look like it belongs in show! If anyone could please send me some ideas for plants in a 2 watt tank that would be very helpful.....im currently looking right now for some awesome plants to add. Should i add CO2 or will i be safe without out it because of all the fish? I will also be adding fish in here lol.....some south american cichlids rams/discus, some tetras and denison barbs too! Please comment and share what you think!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at the plant finder. You can plug in "medium light" and the plant choices will come up. Is this 2wpg of T5 light? If so you have medium to high light. T5s are pretty powerful if they have good reflectors and new bulbs. CO2 always is a plus, even if you have low light. If you have a choice get it. It give you more options.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to APC.

I think you should steer clear of discus for a while. They are extremely finicky fish and even more so in a planted tank. South American cichlids are a great idea though, they love planted tanks and don't tear up the tank like most African cichlids.

I strongly recommend adding CO2. It definitely makes everything easier and healthier. Almost all of the show tanks in competitions have CO2 injected into it. It is extremely hard to get plants to look lush and vibrant without adding CO2.

You should start out with some easy to care for plants first like Ludwigia, Sagittaria subulata, some Anubias, Glossostigma, etc... Tex_Gal is right though look through the Plantfinder part of this site and find any plants that say easy or medium difficulty.

Here is the link to the Plantfinder:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php

Also, I merged the 2 posts you made since they were exact repeats. If you are going to start a journal thread with pics of the 75g as it progresses start it off with details about your setup, maybe some pictures of the tank before and during setup and then add pics later when you get your plants.


----------



## Chrisfalcon2014 (Jun 16, 2011)

OK guys i think im going to look into this LFS because i walked in there a couple of days ago and they have lots of plants there. Not worth the shipping and such from getting them online. And thats ok Zapins...i was wondering if I should of done that but i will get a more detailed thread going in the journal forum... thats probably where this and other convos will take place from now on.


----------

